# Lures



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

here are a few lures i make


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet!!! Those are nice thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet

You burning the images?


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! I have been wanting to do some of those. Thanks for showing them. I might just try some this morning.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

yes im using a wood burner to make the pattern or picture. i usually sell them for $10-$15 each but i dont use a lathe to make them. i carve them to the shape i want then sand them to smooth them slick


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice!!! I like the first ones best. Looks live ivory


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

SetDaHook said:


> Nice!!! I like the first ones best. Looks live ivory


i like those too. im about to make some that rattle soon as can get a day off.


----------



## Quink (Jun 4, 2011)

Great job!!! lure making is a fun and addictive hobby.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

here are the first ones i made


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are really nice.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks eveyone


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

here are two more i finished today


----------

